# Stupid Camera



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I am borrowing my ex's new video camera in hopes of making videos of my work to post on youtube. When I download the videos the programs I have (like windows media player) all say that they can't open the file and that it's not supported, corrupt, or damaged. But if I download the videos to my brothers computer the exact same programs run the videos fine. The programs open pictures from my regular camera fine, including videos from it. Any suggestions on how to make it work?


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

You may just need to update your player. Maybe your brothers computer is newer or more up to date? If you don't have it, try downloading the newest version of Windows media player from the Microsoft website.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

You are probably missing a video codec that he has. First try and get latest version of windows media player. If that doesn't work then install this free video codec package that supports a ton of formats: 
http://download.cnet.com/Media-Player-Codec-Pack/3000-13632_4-10749065.html

and during the install uncheck the yahoo bar and the other thing it asks to install as well. It will work on windows 2000/vista/xp/windows 7


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Check the extension of the file. My kids bought a video camera that was incompatable with windows. I think it was a Sony. It stored the video in a unique compressed format. It took a lot of hoop jumping to get it to be processed in a PC.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm with Eric: Whether the file is QuickTime or AVI or WMV, it can use a "codec" internally that you may not have on your computer. That may be installed when you install the drivers for the camera, or it may come with some additional package. I don't have any experience with the codec package that he suggests (I usually run Linux), but, yeah, it's a missing codec.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a JVC Everio G series camcorder that gives me a LOT of the same fits, except it is a separate audio track. Very often with these digital camcorders, they are set up to output in a proprietary format, which will require special software, or what it appears in your case, a codec, to support playback and editing.


----------



## FredG (Apr 11, 2008)

Keith, check this out. It will play (almost) everything.
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

EDIT: Fred's player should work. its the one listed for .MOD and for JVC panasonic videos.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

In fact if you rename the .MOD file to end with .MPG, it may just work as-is.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. Eric_S gave me a link that worked great. Dan, how do you rename and save it if you can't open it? I tried to find a way to do that but couldn't find a way. 
I've got a new video made that I was able to edit so I'll post it as soon as I upload it to youtube.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

So you should be able to copy the files from the camera to the local drive, right? In that local folder, if you go to "Tools->Folder Options", and under "View" uncheck "Hide extensions for known file types", you can then change the extension for the file.


----------

